# Sig Sauer 1911 C3 Magwell w/ Night Sights



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)

I went to buy a new P220 .45 on April fools day, 2011 and came across this little gem. After fondling both guns, I just had to have the 1911 C3. It was the last one they had, and the last one they'd ever get (from the factory).
What a great shooting gun. 220 rounds through it without incident. No FTF or FTE problems. This gun is dead nuts on, right out of the box.


















I looked it up when I got it home and found this link :
Sig Sauer 1911 C3 with Magwell | Sig Sauer Guns and Accessories


----------



## BulletproofTC (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent choice! I have owned over a dozen Sigs and I love 1911s, which has me baffled as to why I haven't picked one of those up.


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

What type of holster do you suggest? I just bought a sig C3, I really like the mag well on yours, mine doesn't have that feature.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats a sweet handgun


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

You prefer Sig over other brands for the 1911?


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Congrats, although I love the 220s, the C3 is a great gun, I gave up looking for one, none around my area.


----------

